# sold to the usa?



## load3dic3 (Feb 14, 2011)

does anyone know of a website where you can buy seeds, and that will make it to the usa??


----------



## Melvan (Feb 14, 2011)

Click the banner at the top of the page.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 14, 2011)

:hubba: I think Attitude can do that!!:hubba:


----------



## 694 (Feb 14, 2011)

Seed Boutique, 3 orders now, all received within 8 days.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 15, 2011)

Nirvana, the attitude, bc bud depot, there are a lot of seeds banks that ship to the U.S.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 15, 2011)

check the link to the seedbankupdate dot com in the seeds section of this forum.  really informative, up to date info which includes, method of ship, speed, quality of seeds etc.  all you'd want to know!! 

ps attitude seeds is having a special the 5-8th of march if i remember correctly.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 16, 2011)

Nirvana was mentioned but to be honest, I'm very leary about them. I've had some issues and currently waiting for seeds for 2 months.


----------

